
Linshof i8 – a German smartphone with top-notch specs and affordable price - recordcore
http://gadgetlogs.com/2014/11/linshof-i8-smartphone-top-notch-specs-affordable-price/
======
mtmail
I'm calling bullshit on this company. It doesn't publish an address, I can't
find it in the official Austrian company database (Firmenbuch) and any
websearch just points to their press releases. Same when searching for the
name of their CEO. Not only do they want to launch a smartphone, a tablet and
a desktop PC, but the specs are just high enough to impress people. It would
be a nice study on how gullible the tech press is.

P.S. their headquarters in Vienna would make them Austrian, not German

~~~
koyote
It's also weird that a European company would quote the price in USD.

Maybe it's yet another Chinese company disguising as a European company in
order to look more credible?

~~~
cJ0th
I agree. This is also interesting: Have a look at their logo:
[http://www.linshof.com/](http://www.linshof.com/) Now take a look at the logo
of this real German company (established 1887):
[http://linhof.de/index-e.html](http://linhof.de/index-e.html) (It's almost
the same name except for the s)

Coincidence, huh?

~~~
koyote
Good find!

I knew the name/logo sounded familiar. So yeah, definitely some kind of fake.

